# Recipe ideas please!



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Does anyone have any ideas for food that I could do at our party this year. I've got a brain jello mold (am thinking a dip this year?) and bloodshot eye chocolate mold which i normally do white choc with peanut butter but I want something a bit different for this year.
I've had a look through the post and seen lots of fantastic spreads that others have posted but here in Aust, we don't seem to have the same sort of foods so any ideas would be appreciated!
Needs to be fairly normal as I've got a fussy group of friends who are put off by the alter titles of food (scabs, skin etc) without seeing a kitty litter cake!
Hope I'm not asking to much!


Thanks!!!


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Vampire bite cup cakes are easy. Food coloring in almost any dip can change the "feel". What is your theme?


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

madammorrible said:


> Vampire bite cup cakes are easy. Food coloring in almost any dip can change the "feel". What is your theme?


We don't have a theme- just halloween! I usually make cupcakes that 'bleed' thinned out strawberry or rasberry jam when bitten into but the vampire cakes might make a good change- thanks!


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, deviled eggs made to look like eyeballs are a staple at my party.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

hmmm. Aust... do you guys eat a lot of Mexican food? Here, any mexican dip goes over very well. I make a "buffalo wing" dip that people request and wait in line for... Spinach dip is very popular here, in a bread bowl, and considered "normal" Have you ever been on All recipes?? If you go on that site, and type in "dip" you can read for hours. I also make a pepperoni bread (sliced pepperoni, cheese sprinkled on bread dough, rolled and baked) and serve it with pizza sauce.... are these the kind of recipes you are looking for??


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

I posted these recipes on an earlier thread of mine, feel free to copy them.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/92409-i-inspired-bluemoon-do.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ipes/92619-chef-goreys-halloween-recipes.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...3577-two-more-recipes-me-while-i-recover.html

This should cover a lot. If you have any questions, you can PM me.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a few of the recipes I use for my parties, posted in my photo album at my profile. Just click on the pics and the recipe will be listed..Have fun!  *H1*

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1.html

Here are a few examples of what posted there.....


----------



## leanpig (Sep 22, 2010)

I would like to have the buffalo dip recipe


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

one pkg cream cheese
1/2 bottle ranch salad dressing
1 cooked rotisserie chicken , meat cut into small chunks (I buy mine at the store already cooked)
Bottle Franks Buffalo wing sauce - not the red hot, but the actual wing sauce
cheddar cheese


blend the cream cheese until smooth, then add the ranch dressing. Smooth into a oven proof pan. Mix about half of the bottle of Franks Wing sauce into the chicken and then put on top of the cream cheese mixture. Sprinkle with as much cheese as you like. Bake at 350 F until bubbly in center (usually about 15-20 min) Serve with cut up celery sticks and chips/crackers. Sorry for the "abouts" I've done this so many times , I don't really have the actual recipe anymore, lol.


----------



## leanpig (Sep 22, 2010)

That sounds tasty. Will have to try it.


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

How about A Bag of Bones (or a basket/casket of bones)

Roll down the top edges of a brown paper lunch bag labeled Bag O' Bones
Fill it either with bone-shaped cookies, or bone-shaped breadsticks (plain, garlic, herbed or cheese flavored) made from pillsbury bread sticks 



Bat Wings (i.e. buffalo wings)

Frankenstein Bits (Parts? Pieces? whichever you prefer)
....Little Smokies in BBQ sauce, or Vienna Sausages, or
you can even use cut up Hot Dogs if you prefer (mixed
with or without beans in the sauce)

Dragon Dip (spinach dip hot or cold)

Wolfbane 
Any kind of a leaf rolled up (like a large spinach leaf, or raddichio, with something inside, cheese or cheese dip, meat, whatever you want. You could even use stuffed grape leaves!

Mummy Wraps (tortilla rollups of your choice)
There are a million varieties, but I like to make them with turkey or ham, spinach leaves, swiss cheese and mayonaise mixed with ranch dressing mix)

Mummy Wraps (alternate)
Lasagna rolls

Eye of Newt (deviled eggs)

Monster Mash (garlic smashed potatoes)

I just ran across some other labels that I made and printed out for a party one year....I can't say that I remember what foods belonged to some of these signs, but they might give you some ideas...I'm guessing at some of these, my memory isn't the greatest, sorry....

The Invisible Man's Just Desserts (I think this was just an empty bowl!)

Witch's Brew

Frankenstein's Nuts and Bolts (snack mix)

The Black Lagoon

The Blob (bean dip?)

Corn on the Cobwebs (corn, obviously)

Cough-ee and Tease Station (a sign for the Coffee and Tea area)

Oodles of Weeds (salad?)

Hog Warts (little smokies?)

Vampire Venom (ketchup?)

Colonel Mushterd in the Library with the Candlestick (mustard)

Biz Guts (biscuits)

I regretta garbonzo beings (hummus?)

Jekyll and Hyde Potion (punch?)

UnWhined (? could be pretzels or spaghetti)

Choke a Lots and Canned EEE's (chocolates and ????)

Mummy Wraps (tortilla roll-ups)

Get along lil' doggies (little smokies, hot dogs, etc)

Fishy Dippy (salmon dip)

Unnuked zukes and cukes (raw zuchinnie and cucumber slices/sticks)

Scare its (carrorts, raw or cooked)

Tore a tea yahs (tortilla chips)
Or
Tora tora tora tea a yeahs

Peeps and Squeaks (beans? walking taco dip? candy peeps and marshmallow pumpkins? or I might have used this for my pickles and olives tray)

Your guess is as good as mine (can be used for anything)

Water smellin' (watermelon)
or just
Smellin' (for any type of melon slices)


Oops....just found a few more....


Ghoulish Delight

Dr. Jekyll's Secret Recipe (Jalepeno poppers or nacho cheese with jalepenos)

Zombie Dip (walking taco dip)

Jack O'Lantern Guts (pumpkin bread, pumpkin cookies or roasted pumpkin seeds)


Dinosaur Eggs (deviled eggs or pickled eggs)

Eye of Newt (meatballs of any kind)

Skeleton Bones (chips and dip)


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Great thread! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## DarkMaiden (Oct 6, 2009)

I make the same recipe for buffalo chicken dip, only I use canned chicken because it's cheaper and already cooked and shredded.. I also make it on the stovetop instead of baking it, then transfer to a crock pot to keep it warm


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

yes, I've made it like that too, but I don't like the taste of canned chicken. Also, usually, I don't like the look of the dip if it's all mixed together so I like to layer it, but for Halloween it would look just fine


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks for all the suggestions- I'll have to try and source some of the ingredients, but they all look great.

@yummum29 - the dip sounds yummy but we don't have buffalo wing sauce or pre-made bread dough here. might have to try to make my own tho! 
Damn australia and our need to make things ourselves lol


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

well, bummer. It wouldn't be quick but probably better  I would trade nothing premade for beautiful weather!!


----------



## Misha (Oct 6, 2010)

Here you can find a couple easy to make recipes with step by step pictures: http://food.kerasoshvili.com/tag/halloween/

Have a great party!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

yummum29 said:


> one pkg cream cheese
> 1/2 bottle ranch salad dressing
> 1 cooked rotisserie chicken , meat cut into small chunks (I buy mine at the store already cooked)
> Bottle Franks Buffalo wing sauce - not the red hot, but the actual wing sauce
> ...


I never heard of that before - sounds good.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Mouldy Cheese Ball*

1 8-ounce package cream cheese
1 cup finely shredded Gouda cheese (4 ounces)
3 tablespoons of butter
1 tablespoon milk
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce (for chicken)....regular if you can't find it.
1 tablespoon thinly sliced green onion
1 tablespoon dried dillweed
1/4 cup of chopped almonds
Extra Dried green oinion and dillweed, or dried mixed herb mixture of choice.

1. Let cream cheese, Gouda, and butter stand at room temperature for 30 minutes. Then into a bowl combine these ingredients. Then, add milk and Worcestershire sauce. Beat with an electric mixer on medium speed until light and fluffy. Stir in nuts. Cover and chill for 4 to 24 hours.

2. Before serving, shape cheese mixture into a ball. Roll ball in extra dill and oinion herb mixture. Let stand 15 minutes. Serve with crackers or flatbread. Makes about 30 servings.

*Make-ahead directions:* Prepare as above in Step 1. Shape cheese mixture into a ball; wrap in plastic wrap. Freeze for up to 1 month. To serve, thaw the cheese ball in the refrigerator overnight. Unwrap and roll in herbs. Let the cheese ball stand at room temperature for 15 minutes before serving.

View attachment 13503


*Prosciutto-Basil Cheese Ball:* Prepare as above, except substitute finely shredded Fontina cheese for the Gouda cheese; stir in 2 ounces chopped prosciutto and 2 tablespoons snipped fresh basil with the green onion and omit the dill. Can substitute chopped toasted pine nuts or walnuts. Roll in black seasame seeds and finely chopped nuts.

*Spicy Taco Cheese Ball:* Prepare as above in Step 1, substitute finely shredded Mexican cheese mix (Sargento) for the Gouda cheese, stir in 1 tablespoon of taco mix with the green onion, and a pinch of chiplote powder. Omit the dill, almond, Worcestershire sauce.











*
Pecan Chicken Salad Tombstone Sandwiches*

4 cups shredded cooked chicken (rotisserie is easy and quick)
3 celery ribs, diced small
1/3 cup of chopped toasted pecans
1 1/4 cup mayonnaise
5 to 6 tablespoons of honey
3 tablespoons of brown mustard (Grey Poupon Country Dijon is best)
Juice of 1-2 limes 
Fresh cracked pepper 

Mix the Mayo, honey and Dijon mustard until combined…add lime juice to taste. Then add chicken, then celery and nuts. Chill in fridge until ready to serve. Cut tombstones out of sturdy wheat or white bread with a cookie cutter or just use a sharp bread knife.

*Notes:* can add canberries, grapes, or apples to the salad mixture.

When making sandwiches, spread a little whipped cream cheese on the bread before slathering on chicken salad. It will help it stick together. Use brightly colored kale or lettuce on a plate to create a base for your tombstones.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Yum! Those sound great!

Do you think it would taste as good if I omitted the outside coating and set the mixture in a big brain jello mold before turning out? I've tried other varitations on the shrimp pate style recipe and it doesn't suit my party goers tastes.


----------



## browninn2 (Oct 10, 2010)

*receipes idea*

I am doing scary skull food - shrimp in coctail sauce served from a skull, guaca"moldy" with bat chips, spicy bat wings (chicken wings not cut) of course there will be the usual finger foods - sweet potatoes sliced to look like fingers, homemade pretzel fingers with blood red almond nails.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

yummum29 said:


> hmmm. Aust... do you guys eat a lot of Mexican food?


No Mexican food. I spend 10 minutes in 1 store trying to explain what the tortillas I was looking for were and both employees were very confused. 
When Taco Bell opened over there, they had to explain the "tah-co" and "bur-ee-toe". I was thoroughly amused at the culture difference! 

If you have Halloween cookie cutters, you can take those to just about anything and make it more interesting. Tombstone shaped toast, coffin shaped sliced meat and ghost shaped cheese can easily give a Halloween twist to standard party food.


----------



## Misha (Oct 6, 2010)

Guys please please promise to make pics of your recipes, so interesting to SEE!

Does anyone know any good "fake" blood cocktails? Alcohol for adults and alcohol free for kids?


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Misha said:


> Does anyone know any good "fake" blood cocktails? Alcohol for adults and alcohol free for kids?


Grenadine makes for good 'blood' as it hold its colour- pour it down the sides of the glasses. And its non-alcoholic so good for everyone. 

Angostura bitters (do you have this in the US as well?) also give drinks a nice colour but may not be as red as blood and is alcoholic.

A Cherry Bloossom renamed and with maybe some candy vampire fangs sitting on the edge of the cocktail glass could be good. Test it out fo your own tastes as it may be off after conversion from metric.

1 1/2 oz brandy
1/2 oz cherry brandy
few drops of triple sec or curacao
few drops of grenadine syrup
2 tsp lemon juice
Moisten rim of a cocktail glass with cherry brandy and rub rim in powdered sugar. Shake all ingredients with ice and strain into the sugar-rimmed glass.


----------



## MrsNightmare (May 6, 2010)

I hate going to a party, where there is alcohol, and it around dinner time, and all they have is salsa and cookies, so I am making lots of food! I am making Tuna Salad Sandwiches, Tarragon & Dill Chicken Salad Sandwiches, Bacon Tomato Cups (which are amazing! and I am quadrupling the recipe), Halloweenies (lil smokies rolled up in cressents) and Guacamole and blue tortilla chips. For sweets I am making Creepy Witch Finger Cookies, Pumpkin Parfaits, and Carmel Apple Cupcakes! AllRecipes is a GREAT site, you can find anything there! Use the "Ingredient" tab at the top, and you can find recipes for things you already have in the fridge/pantry! Let me know if you want any of the recipes!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

rosella_au said:


> Grenadine makes for good 'blood' as it hold its colour- pour it down the sides of the glasses.


Yes, but it stains if it even looks at a carpet and doesn't come out! Sounds great for an outdoor drink.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Misha said:


> Guys please please promise to make pics of your recipes, so interesting to SEE!
> 
> Does anyone know any good "fake" blood cocktails? Alcohol for adults and alcohol free for kids?











*
Here is a recipe....a little more time consuming but less messy (for your carpet, as someone else mentioned* )

*Hard Candy Blood Rim*

The “blood rim” has the consisitancy of hard candy = No drips. You will need a candy thermometer (which you can find at most grocery stores).

Ingredients:
1 c. Sugar
1/2 c. Karo Syrup
1/2 c. Water
Red Food Coloring

Directions:
Combine sugar, syrup and water. Cook without stirring to hard crack stage – which is 300 degrees F. Add food coloring.

Turn off heat. While the mixture is still hot, dunk the top of the cocktail glass into the mixture to create the red rim. If you need to do several glasses, keep the mixture hot so it lasts longer (instead of turning heat off, just reduce slightly).You can go anywhere from just along the very tip of the rim to part way down the glass – whichever you prefer. Flip the glass right side up to cool. The thick consistency of the mixture will cause “drips” as it hardens on the glass!



*Kiss Of Vampire Punch #1* (Non-Alcoholic)
10 cups apple Juice
5 cups cranberry juice
3/4 cup fresh lime juice
2/3 cup orange juice

*Kiss of Vampire Punch Version 2#* (Non-Alcoholic)
1 quart bottle sparkling apple cider
1 quart bottle cranberry juice cocktail
1 liter bottle ginger ale
2 cups pineapple juice

Combine ingredients into a large pitcher. Mix well and chill. Add spiders or bats to the rim as decoration & serve.

*NOTE: can add vodka or rum..to create the adult version.*










Adult (Alcoholic) *Vampire Kiss*

2 parts Malibu Passion Fruit Rum
1 part tonic water
Splash of cranberry juice
Cherry or rasberry for garnish

Combine ingredients with ice, into cocktail shaker. Shake, then strain into a cocktail glass and garnish with a cherry and a little bat.


*Not red.....but tastes yum!*
*
Green Goblin Goo Punch* (Non-Alcoholic)
Ingredients
1 1/2 cups sugar
2 quarts water
2 (0.13-ounce) envelopes lime drink mix
1 (46-ounce) can pineapple juice
1 quart ginger ale

Stir together sugar and 2 quarts water until sugar is dissolved. Stir in remaining ingredients. Chill. Makes about four quarts.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

LUV that hard candy drip, Halloweenie!!! Have you tried it? I worry that it might crack the glasses? I won't be using the good ones, lol, but maybe the cheaper glasses will crack more easily?


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok, tried this recipe on the kids and neighbors this week and they were licking the bowl clean, not kidding! This was soooo easy and good!!! 

Caramel Apple Dip

16 individually wrapped caramels
1/4 cup water
1package cream cheese at room temperature
1/2 cup brown sugar (I used a bit less)

Using electric mixer, cream the cream cheese until smooth and blend in the brown sugar.Melt caramels with the water on medium heat, stirring constantly. When fully melted and smooth, blend in the cream cheese mixture. 

Can be used warm or cold. I used it warm. I cut up granny smith apples and soaked them in Ziplock bags with water and a half of lemon squeezed in water so they didn't brown. Also good with gingersnaps, other cookies, brownies, etc.. But the apples were the fave!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

yummum29 said:


> LUV that hard candy drip, Halloweenie!!! Have you tried it? I worry that it might crack the glasses? I won't be using the good ones, lol, but maybe the cheaper glasses will crack more easily?


*I never thought of that...but I don't think at that temperature, it would be hot enough to crack glass.*

(Below) *Here is a blog by someone who has tried it out and it was a success.....also has a few tips! Have fun!* 

http://www.thepiggly-wiggly.com/2010/02/blood-dripvampire-kiss-martini.html


----------



## ChelseaSP (Oct 10, 2010)

The recipes that I've used have been geared towards children with the idea of having healthy snacks to counteract the candy, but I think the effect was fun and adults may appreciate them also. None of these ideas are mine originally, just ideas I've found off of the internet over the years. 
The first thing I did was get a small watermelon, take a potato pealer to it to get the skin off, and then use an ice pick to carve the rest of the melon into a brain.
I also used apples, quartered them then cut out a mouth shape, stuck in some almond slivers and you have a goofy mouth and a healthier treat!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

yummum29 said:


> Ok, tried this recipe on the kids and neighbors this week and they were licking the bowl clean, not kidding! This was soooo easy and good!!!
> 
> Caramel Apple Dip
> 
> ...



*Thanks for posting!.... been looking for this one. A friend of mine's Mom, used to make this alot when we all came over (when we were in high school) I used to love it....so yum!* 

*ChelseaSP...love your brain!*


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Chocolate Peanut Butter Ritz Sandwiches*

1 bag of milk chocolate chips
Ritz Crackers 4 dozen
You favorite peanut butter

Spread peanut butter on a cracker and top with another cracker. 
Melt chocolate chips with double boiler over very low heat. With tongs, dip filled crackers in the chocolate mixture, turning to coat thoroughly. Place on wax paper and decorate with Halloween sprinkles, candy corn, or any decoration of choice. Let sandwiches stand until chocolate is firm. Makes about 24.

NOTE: can subsitutue white or dark chocolate chips for milk.

*
Here are some decoration ideas.....*


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*Have you seen these the one guy is baking? Awesome..ly gross *
Kittiwat Unarrom's Body Part Food


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Does anyone have non-Dessert recipes?

I keep seeing sugary goo foods and want something more along the lines of appetizers.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

HalloweenHouseParty said:


> Does anyone have non-Dessert recipes?
> 
> I keep seeing sugary goo foods and want something more along the lines of appetizers.


*Near the beginning pages of this thread there are Buffalo Chicken Dip, Mouldy Cheese Ball, and Chicken Salad Tombstones Sandwich recipes.

You can also check out MarthaStewart.com-- she has a ton of great appetizer recipes for Halloween..plus it looks like there is already thread on this topic...
this should get you started. Have fun *


----------

